# Some advice please



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I got a green and black auratus froglet and it legs don't work to well. Its fronts are like it is holding on to handle bars. Seems to be very clumsy, im not sure what it could be. Any suggestions.


[attachment=0:14igjcvq]dominoli.jpg[/attachment:14igjcvq]

not sure if this worked but this is a pic.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

That froglet looks extremely thin to me. Where did you get the frog?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

from a local shop I felt bad for the little guy. He has trouble getting food. i got it in quarentine right now.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

It wants to be normal its very mobile just doesn't have very good use of the front legs.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

is it just me or does his toes seemed kinda messed up. aside from the thin part something in those front legs just dont look right to me.?.?
craig


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

i thought so too. could just be a really bad picture.

are the front legs completely useless or just weak? maybe poor supplementation which led to poor development? how where they kept at this "local store" ?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

they weren't kept in proper condition I should have returned it. Its toes were unusable and legs weren't either. It didn't make it through the night. I feel like crap now. Im glad my blue and black seems pretty healthy.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

for some reason i think that was gentic as in the breeding not the keeping of it , mabey a mild case of sls.
craig


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I did what I could, my conditions are pretty good.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

The places down here rape you for your money.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

oh no i mean i think the frogs condition was a result of breeding tad stage not your care.sorry for the loss , i know it dont seem like it but shipping quality frogs is normally cheaper in the long run than grabbing them from questionable sources.
craig


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

how reliable is shipping them though? Is there a high mortality rate? The weather where im at is probably a big factor it has been all over the place lately. Two weeks ago it was in the hundreds, now it is in the 60's and rained.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

if you deal with a quality breeder im sure they will work with you to set it up properly ie ice packs or heat packs,if they are comfortable shipping they should give a live arrival guarantee , if not chose some one who does.im not 100% sure but id bet my ass that quite a few guys on this board could help you out.im in canada so shipping to usa is cost insane for anything but very large orders.personally if it were me id be asking shaun {sports doc} arronsfrogs farm , or rich frye and any of the other suporters on this board.if they dont have what you need im sure they could point u in the right direction.
craig 
shipping can be almost 100% safe if its done properly and u hold up your end of the deal by picking up right away or being home to get package.in the us shipping is very reasonable compared to canada, but ill still ship before picking up questionable stuff, thrown away way to much money to learn that lesson


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

thanks for your help.


----------

